# fugi  constrangido



## Olenad

Buenas tardes a todos! Me podrían explicar la definición de la palabra " *constrangido" *en las expresiones *"fugi  constrangido" *y *"**Me sinto constrangido e logo tenho vontade de sair da loja". *Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## vf2000

Sería como avergonzado, sin gracia, en situación embarazosa.


----------



## Mangato

No podría ser también *huí presionado* por la situación?

En el segundo caso: me siento* incómodo* y _tengo ganas de salir pronto de la tienda_

(cons.tran.ger) 
v.
1 Impedir (alguém) de agir livremente; REPRIMIR [td.: A pressão do advogado constrangeu a testemunha.] 
2 Forçar (alguém) a fazer algo, impondo limitações, restrições à sua livre ação ou escolha, ou com ameaças etc.; COAGIR; COMPELIR [tdr. + a: Constrangeram -no a desmentir tudo.] 
3 Impor sua vontade sobre (alguém), por meio de força ou poder; SUBJUGAR [td.] 
4 Impor limites a; impedir ou dificultar ação ou processo; tolher, restringir; tb.: violentar, forçar. [td.: constranger a iniciativa/ a vontade/ a consciência.] 
5 P.ext. Deixar ou ficar (alguém) embaraçado ou envergonhado. [td.: Falava aos gritos, a ponto de constranger os colegas.] [int.: Ele se constrangia ao ver o comportamento do irmão.] 
6 P.ext. Incomodar(-se), aborrecer(-se) [td.: provocações que nos constrangem e irritam] [int.: Não se constranja por causa desse pequeno mal-entendido] 
7 Apertar-se, contrair-se ou impedir os movimentos de. [td.: Constrangia -se para que todos coubessem no carro: Este colete constrange -me.] 

El equivalente español es _constreñido_, excesivamente limitado por  normas  rígidas o por espacios inflexibles.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Abrumado" también puede ser usado.


----------



## brasileirinho

Si el texto es brasilero, la mejor definición, sin duda, es _avergonzado_.
Muchas veces los empleados no hacen cuestión de ayudarnos en las tiendas y actúan como si fuera nuestro deber saberlo todo, mientras que, en realidad, están ellos para ayudarnos.

"hui _avergonzado_" "Me siento _avergonzado _y tengo ganas de salir pronto de la tienda"


----------



## vf2000

brasileirinho said:


> Si el texto es brasilero, la mejor definición, sin duda, es _avergonzado_.
> Muchas veces los empleados no *hacen cuestión* de ayudarnos en las tiendas y actúan como si fuera nuestro deber saberlo todo, mientras que, en realidad, están ellos para ayudarnos.



Pois estou buscando uma expressão em espanhol para "fazer questão" em português. Creio que abri um tópico sobre isso. Faz mesmo muita falta e além disso nem sempre se pode traduzir por "insistir" como nesse caso.


----------



## Olenad

brasileirinho said:


> Si el texto es brasilero, la mejor definición, sin duda, es _avergonzado_.
> Muchas veces los empleados no hacen cuestión de ayudarnos en las tiendas y actúan como si fuera nuestro deber saberlo todo, mientras que, en realidad, están ellos para ayudarnos.
> 
> "hui _avergonzado_" "Me siento _avergonzado _y tengo ganas de salir pronto de la tienda"


Brasileirinho, si, el texto es brasilero, pero se trata de que los vendedores "caçam aos clientes".
" Passear olhando os produtos ultimamente tornou-se impossivel. Certos vendedores ficam na cola da gente...A vendedora era do tipo insistente. Se eu dava dois passos e parava diante de um móvel, corria a abrir as gavetas.
-Veja o acabamento!
Fugi, *constrangido*!" En esta situación a mi me parece mejor " *hui presionado*" como dijo *Mandato*. No le parece?
Gracias y saludos..


----------



## Mangato

Entonces abrumado es perfecto.


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Pois estou buscando uma expressão em espanhol para "fazer questão" em português. Creio que abri um tópico sobre isso. Faz mesmo muita falta e além disso nem sempre se pode traduzir por "insistir" como nesse caso.


 

Tomar interés, interesarse, hacer caso creo que son los equivalentes.

O empregado não faz questão = El empleado se desinteresa, no me hace ni caso.


----------



## Olenad

Mangato said:


> No podría ser también *huí presionado* por la situación?
> 
> En el segundo caso: me siento* incómodo* y _tengo ganas de salir pronto de la tienda_
> 
> (cons.tran.ger)
> v.
> 1 Impedir (alguém) de agir livremente; REPRIMIR [td.: A pressão do advogado constrangeu a testemunha.]
> 2 Forçar (alguém) a fazer algo, impondo limitações, restrições à sua livre ação ou escolha, ou com ameaças etc.; COAGIR; COMPELIR [tdr. + a: Constrangeram -no a desmentir tudo.]
> 3 Impor sua vontade sobre (alguém), por meio de força ou poder; SUBJUGAR [td.]
> 4 Impor limites a; impedir ou dificultar ação ou processo; tolher, restringir; tb.: violentar, forçar. [td.: constranger a iniciativa/ a vontade/ a consciência.]
> 5 P.ext. Deixar ou ficar (alguém) embaraçado ou envergonhado. [td.: Falava aos gritos, a ponto de constranger os colegas.] [int.: Ele se constrangia ao ver o comportamento do irmão.]
> 6 P.ext. Incomodar(-se), aborrecer(-se) [td.: provocações que nos constrangem e irritam] [int.: Não se constranja por causa desse pequeno mal-entendido]
> 7 Apertar-se, contrair-se ou impedir os movimentos de. [td.: Constrangia -se para que todos coubessem no carro: Este colete constrange -me.]
> 
> El equivalente español es _constreñido_, excesivamente limitado por  normas  rígidas o por espacios inflexibles.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


Mandato! Gracias por darme tantas definiciones. Yo quisiera preguntar si es un diccionario especial de definiciones y donde lo puedo ver en internet. Saludos.


----------



## Olenad

Mangato said:


> Entonces abrumado es perfecto.


Mandato! Si, ya veo que abrumado es lo mejor.

Gracias a todos por brindarme sus opiñones. Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Olenad said:


> Mandato! Gracias por darme tantas definiciones. Yo quisiera preguntar si es un diccionario especial de definiciones y donde lo puedo ver en internet. Saludos.


 
Se trata del Lexicon Aulete. En esta dirección puedes descargarlo.

Otro diccionario digital para la variante portuguesa
Saludos.


----------



## brasileirinho

brasileirinho said:


> Si el texto es brasilero, la mejor definición, sin duda, es _avergonzado_.
> Muchas veces los empleados no hacen cuestión  caso de ayudarnos en las tiendas y actúan como si fuera nuestro deber saberlo todo, mientras que, en realidad, están ellos para ayudarnos.
> 
> "hui _avergonzado_" "Me siento _avergonzado _y tengo ganas de salir pronto de la tienda"



Perdonen el portuñol


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho
 
Si el texto es brasileiro said:
			
		

> Perdonen el portuñol


 
Así nos expresaríamos en España:

_1- Muchas veces los empleados de las tiendas no nos hacen caso (nos ignoran) y actúan como si fuera nuestro deber saberlo todo, cuando en realidad, ellos están para ayudarnos._

_2- Con frecuencia los dependientes no muestran interés en atendernos __y actúan como si fuese nuestro deber saberlo todo, cuando en realidad su trabajo es ayudarnos. _


No hay ningún motivo para pedir perdón. Aquí todos estamos para aprender y a la vez ayudar en lo posible desde nuestros propios idiomas. 

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Suramericaro

... Bueno, no sabemos si la situación en la que se está utilizando "constrangido" es de PRESIÓN o de VERGüENZA (que son dos  sentidos bien diferentes, pero para los cuales se puede utilizar la misma palabra). 

Si la situación no hiciera referencia a la "presión" (que ejercen los vendedores sobre los clientes), sino a un poco de verguenza  (por alguna otra situación),  me parece que una forma más natural de expresarlo es como "PENA". En muchos países se expresa con el sentido de una "ligera vergüenza" (y no de "lástima" o "tristeza", que también es otra inflexión del verbo apenarse):
_"Al niño le da pena cantar en público". "Me dió pena llamar tan tarde a tu casa"_.   En el caso de *"Me sinto constrangido e logo tenho vontade de sair da loja"*, yo lo expresaría como _"me siento apenado y me dan ganas de salir inmediatamente de la tienda"_... Bueno, si la vergüenza es muy grande, utilizaría definitivamente, "me da vergüenza".
También hay otras expresiones que pueden funcionar muy bien en cualquiera de los dos sentidos (presión y un poco de vergüenza): INTIMIDADO _"me siento intimidado y me dan ganas de salir inmediatamente de la tienda"_. *Y también COHIBIDO o INHIBIDO *_(sentirse cohibido o sentirse inhibido_). ...para mi estas tres útimas funcionan mejor que "abrumado", pues "abrumado", además de la "presión", implica um poco de "confusión", y por otro lado, no da ninguna connotación de "vergüenza".
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Olenad

Suramericaro said:


> ... Bueno, no sabemos si la situación en la que se está utilizando "constrangido" es de PRESIÓN o de VERGüENZA (que son dos  sentidos bien diferentes, pero para los cuales se puede utilizar la misma palabra).
> 
> Si la situación no hiciera referencia a la "presión" (que ejercen los vendedores sobre los clientes), sino a un poco de verguenza  (por alguna otra situación),  me parece que una forma más natural de expresarlo es como "PENA". En muchos países se expresa con el sentido de una "ligera vergüenza" (y no de "lástima" o "tristeza", que también es otra inflexión del verbo apenarse):
> _"Al niño le da pena cantar en público". "Me dió pena llamar tan tarde a tu casa"_.   En el caso de *"Me sinto constrangido e logo tenho vontade de sair da loja"*, yo lo expresaría como _"me siento apenado y me dan ganas de salir inmediatamente de la tienda"_... Bueno, si la vergüenza es muy grande, utilizaría definitivamente, "me da vergüenza".
> También hay otras expresiones que pueden funcionar muy bien en cualquiera de los dos sentidos (presión y un poco de vergüenza): INTIMIDADO _"me siento intimidado y me dan ganas de salir inmediatamente de la tienda"_. *Y también COHIBIDO o INHIBIDO *_(sentirse cohibido o sentirse inhibido_). ...para mi estas tres útimas funcionan mejor que "abrumado", pues "abrumado", además de la "presión", implica um poco de "confusión", y por otro lado, no da ninguna connotación de "vergüenza".
> Saludos a todos.


Suramericaro! Yo soy ucrañana y vivo hace 10 años en la Argentina y, gracias a su explicación, recíen ahora entendi los matices de las palabras *pena* y *lastim*a, también *intimidado*. Le agradezco mucho, Elena.


----------



## vf2000

Só pra lembrar, constrangido é diferente de coagido, se por acaso alguém está confundindo.
AXÉ


----------



## Suramericaro

Olenad said:


> Suramericaro! Yo soy ucrañana y vivo hace 10 años en la Argentina y, gracias a su explicación, recíen ahora entendi los matices de las palabras *pena* y *lastim*a, también *intimidado*. Le agradezco mucho, Elena.



Qué bueno Elena! Me alegra mucho haber sido útil. Aprendemos mucho en estos foros!
Un abrazo.


----------



## Lauflorida

vf2000 said:


> Pois estou buscando uma expressão em espanhol para "fazer questão" em português. Creio que abri um tópico sobre isso. Faz mesmo muita falta e além disso nem sempre se pode traduzir por "insistir" como nesse caso.


En este contexto, traduciría 'los empleados no se esmeran en/no se preocupan por ayudarnos'.


----------



## Carfer

'_Constrangido_' pode ter em português, efectivamente, o sentido de '_coagido_', mas neste caso não tenho duvido de que significa envergonhado, incomodado, sentido que, aliás, é corrente (pelo menos em Portugal). É que _'fugir_' contradiz a ideia de coerção (a menos que a pessoa tenha sido obrigada a fugir, evidentemente, só que aqui parece tê-lo feito de livre vontade).


----------

